
Silvercar - jamesjyu
https://www.silvercar.com/#/
======
rdl
Great company that I'm happy to learn about. But, ugh. I hate the explainer
video, both in execution and the idea of an explainer video for car rental.

I like the idea of new forms of car rental (although I am pretty happy with
Hertz President's Circle if you get Prestige vehicles as upgrades; basically I
get a Mercedes GL450 or Infiniti G37 for ~$50-75/day).

The site should convey this simply in text and maybe static graphics. The
video adds nothing. I hate the music.

A4s are proper rental cards, though -- it's my own car, so I'd love having the
same car every time. Sometimes it's fun to learn about a new car on a trip,
but if I get in at 2am, figuring out how to handle a new car with light
switches/etc. in stupid places, with inconsistent performance, etc., kind of
sucks. (the first time I tried to freeway merge a gutless Toyota Echo after
being used to my A4 was...unpleasant).

